# anyone interested in wood ?



## g3automotive (Feb 28, 2008)

i have a few ricks of well seasoned black cherry or red oak i live in central ohio 20 min west of akron 1 hour north of columbus  44235 zip let me know can sell by half ricks or can miss match  wood thanks jerry


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 28, 2008)

I am too far to come get your wood, but, hey, what is a rick of wood? 

 Here in Maine, we sell wood by the cord.


----------



## kratzx4 (Feb 28, 2008)

I believe it is 1/2 cord. I think it also may be called a face cord


----------



## g3automotive (Feb 28, 2008)

ricks have roughly 190 pieces 16" to 20" long and any were from 3" to 6 " wide . this wood  has been seasoned for about 15 months it is ready to cook .


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 28, 2008)

A rick is 1/3 of a cord. 
For purposes of selling firewood, the standard length of a stick is 16 inches long. You will see it longer or even shorter, but the standard is 16 inches. So a cord can be measured as 3 rows wide (or 4 feet) by 4 feet tall by 8 feet long, or 128 cubic feet. A rick (or a face cord) would be 1 row wide (or 16 inches) by 4 feet tall by 8 feet long.


----------



## capt dan (Feb 29, 2008)

How much ya want for a rick?


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 29, 2008)

Gunslinger thanks fer the wood lesson , cause i was a wonderin too....
and g3auto if yer willin to chunck some-oh that nice seasoned wood i'd pay for wood plus shipping in say a case a oil sized box shipped to n.j. ?
we dont much get cherry in jersey..........not without violating a few trespassing law's and or distruction of private property charges.......


----------



## g3automotive (Feb 29, 2008)

i have no problem shipping wood just give me a phone # and a time to call so we can set it up thanks jerry or call me at my shop 330-603-1527 price is $100 a rick for well seasoned (15 months) black cherry while supplys last . i also have red oak seasoned and some green (fresh cut ) hickory ..... if you want a small amount shipped for you charcoal smokers call and we can figure out a fair price ...
 ps. thanks gunslinger  you are correct .


----------



## smokin' joe (Feb 29, 2008)

sometimes I get morning wood in the afternoon...whats up with that?


----------



## g3automotive (Mar 1, 2008)

back to the top


----------

